# This Year's BSFA winners announced.



## Ian Whates (Apr 9, 2007)

On Saturday 7th April, the winners of this year's British Science Fiction Awards were announced at a ceremony during Eastercon, namely:

*Best Short Fiction*
The Djinn’s Wife, Ian McDonald (Asimov’s Science Fiction, June)
*Best Novel*
_End of the World Blues_, Jon Courtenay Grimwood (Gollancz)
*Best Artwork*
Angelbot, Fangorn (Cover of Time Pieces, ed. Ian Whates)

Hope you'll forgive me for the small smile (okay, huge grin) over the last one   

Timepieces​


----------



## BookStop (Apr 9, 2007)

Yay, Ian!


----------



## mosaix (Apr 9, 2007)

Ian Whates said:


> On Saturday 7th April, the winners of this year's British Science Fiction Awards were announced at a ceremony during Eastercon, namely:
> 
> *Best Short Fiction*
> The Djinn’s Wife, Ian McDonald (Asimov’s Science Fiction, June)
> ...



Keep grinning - well done!


----------



## HardScienceFan (Apr 9, 2007)

Terrific!
Feather in Your cap!


----------



## Rosemary (Apr 10, 2007)

Congratulations Ian


----------



## Ian Whates (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks everybody.  I keep pinching myself to make sure it's real.

First thing I did when I arrived home from the Eastercon late on Monday was to email Chris (Fangorn) to congratulate him, only to discover I had the honour of being the first person to tell him.

Chris is in LA at present, doing his 'Hollywood conceptual artist' bit -- he's currently working on the fourth Indiana Jones movie -- so my 'late Monday' message arrived first thing Monday morning as far as he was concerned. Having told me last Thursday that he didn't think he stood a chance of winning, I think he was genuinely thrilled by this. He's asked me to pass on his thanks to all who voted for him... and needless to say I'd like to add my own thanks to that as well.


----------



## Mark Robson (Apr 13, 2007)

That's fantastic news, Ian!  How did sales at Eastercon go?  I imagine that the award has helped a little.  I certainly intend to mention it wherever I go from now onwards.


----------



## Ian Whates (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks Mark!  Yes, Eastercon went well, and was great fun besides. The book's over half sold out now, which isn't bad going in just five months. I'm working hard on the second anthology at present, which also promises to be a very special book.


----------



## Mark Robson (Apr 13, 2007)

Ha!  Just don't neglect the novel.  I'm looking forward to reading that very much.


----------



## Ian Whates (Apr 27, 2007)

Hmm... funny you should mention neglecting that... April has not been a good month as far as progress on that front is concerned,  but I'm back in the swing of the things now.


----------



## Nesacat (Apr 27, 2007)

Congratulations Ian and I'm looking forward to receiving my copy of Timepieces.  The artwork is lovely and deserved to win.


----------



## j d worthington (Apr 27, 2007)

Indeed -- congratulations, Ian! That's wonderful news!


----------



## Michael01 (Apr 27, 2007)

Yes, congratulations, Ian!


----------



## BookStop (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey, Ian. 

I see your next project is called disLocations...What kind of stories should we expect? I liked _Timepieces_ so much I'm already prepared to order the next anthology


----------



## Ian Whates (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks Nesa, j.d. and Michael!  

Well spotted, Bookstop (and good to hear from you, by the way ) And thanks for the kind words about _Time Pieces _-- glad you enjoyed it.

_disLOCATIONS_ should be available in July, all being well -- and it's going to be a cracker. There are some fabulous stories in here.  I'm currently dashing around getting the signature pages signed -- meeting up with two of the authors, Chaz Brenchley and Andrew Hook, tomorrow. 

As for what to expect... best I can do is probably give you a sneak preview of part of the book's intro (which I'm still finishing off). To quote:

"The concept of people removed from their normal environment offers a wealth of possibilities for storytelling. Of course, Science Fiction and Fantasy both have long traditions of such tales, but I was hoping for a little more than that.

Rather than retreading familiar ground and reworking accepted tropes, I was looking for fresh and original takes on a theme which has so much potential; from displacement in the purely physical sense – conqueror, refugee, slave, tourist, pilgrim, mercenary, guest, diplomat, stowaway, etc – to mental, emotional, cultural, political, spiritual displacement and beyond. So when I approached this particular selection of authors and asked them to produce stories within this very broad mantle, I expected something a little special, something that went beyond the obvious -- stories that would both surprise and delight me. 

Nor was I disappointed.

The nine pieces that comprise the final collection provide a richness and variety beyond anything I could have hoped for. All are very different, all fall within the central theme of ‘displacement’, and all are worth reading purely for their own sake."

Hope that wets your appetite Bookstop!  I can't wait to get the new book out.


----------



## Allegra (Apr 27, 2007)

Belated congrats! Beautiful artwork indeed.


----------



## BookStop (Apr 28, 2007)

Can't wait to read it, Ian!


----------

